# The Internet is over?



## The Meme (Jul 10, 2010)

According to Prince, the Internet is over.


----------



## Aisling (Jul 10, 2010)

To me Prince has always sort of seemed like he's confused 24/7.


----------



## Diz (Jul 10, 2010)

IF IT IS FROM THE LUSCIOUS LIPS OF PRINCE THEN IT MUST BE SO. 

Goodbye internet!


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 11, 2010)

this is coming from a guy who's releasing his latest album as a freebie in the Mirror. lol.


----------



## Mustardear (Jul 11, 2010)

"All these computers and digital gadgets are no good. They just fill your head with numbers and that can't be good for you." 
I found this bit particularly humorous.


----------



## Espeon (Jul 11, 2010)

This seems somewhat appropriate.


----------



## Minish (Jul 11, 2010)

I feel like I should know who the heck Prince is.


----------



## Aisling (Jul 11, 2010)

Cirrus said:


> I feel like I should know who the heck Prince is.








stealing from vplj kthx


----------



## The Meme (Jul 11, 2010)

Prince, or the artist formally known as Prince, was a singer in the 90's.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 11, 2010)

was a singer in the 90's.


----------



## The Meme (Jul 11, 2010)

^My mistake. But does he really expect the Internet to vanish away? It will never dissapear! *Flashes back to Titanic*


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it did diss a pear at some point. I mean, we _are_ talking about the Internet.

EDIT:


----------



## nothing to see here (Jul 12, 2010)

Considering how awful the Internet has gotten in the past 5 years or so (yeah, it's been getting worse for longer than that... but the biggest drop I've ever seen has definitely been in the last 5 years), would the "end of the Internet" really be a bad thing?

Without the Internet, we wouldn't have Internet memes.  Or at the very least, nobody'd make any more new ones, and eventually the old ones would be forgotten.  That'd be like having a cure for cancer... except that cancer just kills you, while Internet memes are more like the kind of disease you'd find in a zombie movie: they turn you into a mindless shell that's good for nothing but spreading more memes around everywhere you go.


----------



## The Meme (Jul 12, 2010)

^Hi, nice to meet you. I'm THE *MEME*.
But anyway, I think we can all agree, if the Internet disappeared(I _can_ spell!), so would tCoD, and that would be bad. We should send secret tCoD assassains.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jul 13, 2010)

El Garbanzo said:


> Without the Internet, we wouldn't have Internet memes.  Or at the very least, nobody'd make any more new ones, and eventually the old ones would be forgotten.  That'd be like having a cure for cancer... except that cancer just kills you, while Internet memes are more like the kind of disease you'd find in a zombie movie: they turn you into a mindless shell that's good for nothing but spreading more memes around everywhere you go.


So, all of the Internet is bad because of a couple jokes you find annoying? :\

I waste pretty much all of my life on the Internet, as long as there are people like me the Internet will never die.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 13, 2010)

> Hi, nice to meet you. I'm THE *MEME*.


I still don't understand why you've decided on a username based on jokes that get less funny the more they are repeated, but uh, okay. 

Also hahaha I love Prince. I don't listen to his music but he's hilarious and I love him.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 13, 2010)

El Garbanzo said:


> Considering how awful the Internet has gotten in the past 5 years or so (yeah, it's been getting worse for longer than that... but the biggest drop I've ever seen has definitely been in the last 5 years), would the "end of the Internet" really be a bad thing?
> 
> Without the Internet, we wouldn't have Internet memes.  Or at the very least, nobody'd make any more new ones, and eventually the old ones would be forgotten.  That'd be like having a cure for cancer... except that cancer just kills you, while Internet memes are more like the kind of disease you'd find in a zombie movie: they turn you into a mindless shell that's good for nothing but spreading more memes around everywhere you go.


Well, the internet, as much as it just seems to be full of a bunch of retards and bad jokes, is actually more than that if you look into it. I agree with Hematophyte. Sure, a lot of it is sorta stupid. But you can find genuinely good and smart and interesting people if you look in the right places. Like here for example. I've met quite a few good friends from this forum. Without the internet, none of that would've been possible.

But I doubt it'll be ending anytime soon or that he really believes that. The impression I got from another article I read related to that one is pretty much summed up in this quote:



> “I don’t see why I should give my new music to iTunes or anyone else,” he continued. “They won’t pay me an advance for it and then they get angry when they can’t get it.”


----------



## Wargle (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok people seriously?

Reality Check:

The internet won't disappear because too many people ((like me)) waste their lives on it. We/They will never let it disappear.

There are still people on the internet that have a positive IQ((like me))

And plus, this guy is just a singer. He isn't a prophet or Fortune Teller.

People said the internet would disappear a long time ago, then they said it would take over the world. Has it? No.

IN CONCLUSION:
The internet is here to stay people. Don't worry about it.


----------

